
Shenzhen becomes first Chinese city to ban eating cats and dogs - finphil
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-52131940
======
hear5hjae5rhj
Clarification, selling dog meat for food has been illegal in all of People's
Republic of China since 2015, and many provinces had local regulations earlier
than this. The new law goes a step further and bans individual consumption, a
law no other country has seen the need to pass. In contrast, USA did not ban
sale of dog meat until 2018, and private consumption is not illegal in the USA
unless conflicting with other animal protection laws.

------
kyuudou
former expat in China, youtuber serpentza, finally unleashed the hounds with
his experiences about animal eating over there:

[https://youtu.be/rbHxeOQA1Mc?t=505](https://youtu.be/rbHxeOQA1Mc?t=505)

Hard to argue with. Totally gross, too. But I love eating cows, chickens and
fish and see dogs as companions so whatever.

------
DeonPenny
Did they do this during sars and they lifted soon after

------
xenospn
I've visited China several times, one of those times I traveled all over the
country for thousands of miles and stayed in many small towns, villages and
giant cities, and spent many months over dozens of trips in other east Asian
countries.

I am 100% certain the Chinese will never, ever, EVER change their eating
habits, even if it meant they were all going to lose their firstborn sons.
It's never going to happen. We will see Americans willfully giving up their
guns and embracing communism and Jews eating Pork before the Chinese give up
dogs, cats, bats and everything else you can find at a neighborhood Chinese
market.

------
draw_down
The ban covers other animals as well, but every western media story I saw on
this specifically only says cats and dogs in the headline.

~~~
behnamoh
So what? Including all animals in the title would make it long.

Also, this news is not that big a deal; it only goes to negate the CCP's
propaganda about the source of the disease!

~~~
JCharante
Yes it would make it long because the ban is actually a whitelist, not a
blacklist. This means that among other things, Penguins and Woolly Mammoths
are now banned from private slaughter.

